# dhcp-client no buffer space error



## nedry (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello I am using wireless internet and i keep on getting:
	
	



```
dhclient[684]: send_packet: No buffer space available
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2016)

You are either not connected to the network or a firewall is blocking your outgoing DHCP requests.


----------



## nedry (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't think that its a problem with the firewall i don't have one installed or configured i was connected to the network, the system went off line, the router still on and functioning for other devices, and it took 4 reboots for it to find buffer space to connect to the network and get an ip and default route. after 4 reboots it connected fine.


----------



## nedry (Dec 11, 2016)

Today after booting my laptop, I got
	
	



```
send_packet: no buffer space available.
```
This is strange as i had only just booted the system. Is there a problem with the tcpip stack allocating buffer space? also i have to keep rebooting the system just to get a dhcp ip address from dhclient as that keeps complaining about lack of buffer space.


----------



## kpa (Dec 11, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is that dhclient(8) is run too early before the network interface it's supposed to use is fully initialized, that can happen easily with certain wireless chipsets that take their time boot their internal firmware.

Try with this in your /etc/rc.conf as the wlan0 configuration:


```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## nedry (Jan 14, 2017)

i have tried the above code : 
	
	



```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
 in  /etc/rc.conf  but i still get the following error message:

```
dhclient[340]: send_packet: No buffer space available
```
nedry


----------



## Kiiski (Jan 15, 2017)

In my laptops that message in /var/log/messages appears before wireless interface is fully initialized, just like kpa pointed out.

However, after `wpa_supplicant` has completed connection, `dhclient` runs just fine. So I have always thought of this more like informative message than error message.


----------



## EnioRM (Feb 5, 2017)

I got the same trouble. FreeBSD 11 release, running on Vostro 5480 laptop with Intel Wireless 7265 card.

After connection established, I pinging my local router, so in another terminal I run pkg update, so after some seconds, connection lost, but wlan0 stil connected, but does not transmit/receive.

Connection is reestablished after I run /etc/netstart restart wlan0.

I saw the same error: dhclient send_packet no buffer space available.

Any idea? 

Tkz


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

See post #2. You get the error because you're not really connected.


----------



## nedry (Feb 6, 2017)

Forgive me, but how can i connect if dhclient cant get an ip address, because its not allocating buffer space???? maybe the error message message should say something else rather than not able to create buffer space, maybe "no network connection".
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

You're not connected because the wireless isn't associated. That's why you can't get connected. There's no layer 2 connection, so layer 3 (IP) certainly isn't going to work.


----------



## EnioRM (Feb 6, 2017)

Hail...

Well, in my case I have my laptop connected in my AP. The command ifconfig wlan0 says "status associated". I can ping and get apps with pkg... but some minutes the connection stop receive/transmit, but status in wlan0 still is associated. Then, after few minutes the connection is back to receive/transmit.

I have no firewall active in my home network, only the AP and my laptop, with a new installation of FreeBSD 11 without IPFW or PF modules loaded.

In some cases, I got error messages in console, about Intel wireless iwm driver.
Maybe a error in iwm driver?

Screenshots:
https://i.imgsafe.org/8d449e0291.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/8d447c862b.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/8d4488aba2.jpg

Thanks


----------



## EnioRM (Feb 7, 2017)

I stopped using of DHCP, so I set up manually a static IP, GW and DNS. 
Connection works fine for few minutes, but intermittent, still associated, but no transmit/receive. 
Probably a driver error in IWM module.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> You're not connected because the wireless isn't associated. That's why you can't get connected. There's no layer 2 connection, so layer 3 (IP) certainly isn't going to work.


This is absolutely correct. I've just finished the configuration of EAP-TLS on my home wireless network. The tricky part in the end of the process was, of course, putting the right lines in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file...
...So I had the same issue as the OP author and for quite some time was fooled by the "status: associated" in ifconfig output, but `cat /var/log/messages` showed the real situation: a typo in my wpa_supplicant.conf caused authentication failure.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 14, 2018)

I had the same problem. Now, I have added `sleep 1` to /etc/rc.d/dhclient right before the execution point of dhclient. Network connected on the first attempt.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 28, 2018)

... and I then used the new connectivity to _svn up_ the src tree and lost my wlan0 in that update. Now back to dhcpd saying he can't send because there is no buffer space.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 30, 2018)

I see the same error message, my best guess is SirDice on message #11 has given the correct explanation (see point [1]).

0] My dhclient is working but I see the "No buffer space available" from time to time.

1] In my /var/log/messages I see

```
Jul 30 19:08:39 bap1 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 30 19:08:41 bap1 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Jul 30 19:08:41 bap1 dhclient[820]: send_packet: No buffer space available
Jul 30 19:18:40 bap1 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 30 19:18:42 bap1 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Jul 30 19:18:42 bap1 dhclient[820]: send_packet: No buffer space available
Jul 30 19:28:42 bap1 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 30 19:28:43 bap1 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Jul 30 19:28:43 bap1 dhclient[820]: send_packet: No buffer space available
```

1.1] In console I see this message

```
wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=... reason=0
```

2] Both the AP and the client in the wireless network are FreeBSD 11.1. 

3] I don't see any error message (link down) in the AP /var/log/messages, and nothing strange in dmesg.

4] It is interesting to see my wlan0 goes down each 10 minutes ... i will investigate that.

5] Crivens suggestion of message #15 seems interesting. 

6] IMHO the error message is not very informative. It could be changed.


----------

